# Tesla App - Won't Allow me to Schedule a Service?



## mrpetrov (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi folks

At the request of the delivery folks at Tesla, they asked me to schedule a service to repair a minor cosmetic issue with the car present at delivery.

I have updated the Tesla app and tried half a dozen times to schedule a service at my local center - but every time I go to confirm/save it, I get an error saying that the app was unable to save my entry and to try again.

Is this common? Perhaps an issue with the system given I only took my delivery of the car today?

Thanks!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Mine doesn't even get that far. I click "Add Appointment" and it loads forever until I kill the app. The web site does the same thing, so I end up having to send them an email or call them.


----------



## sids911 (Jan 6, 2019)

I wouldnt trust the app to schedule service. I did it the first time, I saw the appointment pop up and next day it disappeared! I finally had to do it on Website, and the server appointment is showing up like clockwork. Hope, the service goes smoothly though, I have a turn signal stalk issue - hope it will be fixed.


----------



## mrpetrov (Feb 1, 2019)

Sadly I can't do it through the website either, it just comes back with "something went wrong..." Oh well, I'll give them a call tomorrow and do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

I had this problem last week to schedule service. I was talking to the guy at the service center about the car and while he was on the phone I tried to do it and it got all the way to the end to save and the "wait circle", just kept spinning and would not execute the request. So after several tries he made the appointment and the next day it showed up on my app as a scheduled appointment at the bottom and has been there ever since.


----------



## mrpetrov (Feb 1, 2019)

Weird - I tried again this morning and it worked fine! I suspect it just took the system overnight to get a new user to be able to schedule a service using the app.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I'm trying to schedule service for the first time and there is NO WAY to do so. Tesla again being incompetant. Apparently they have removed the ability to schedule service from the web site. EVERYTHING points to the app, even if you call the phone number. Except when I click Service in my app I have no option to do so. Just two old appointments that say DO NOT USE. And if I tap them, the app just freezes on a tesla logo forever. Is there a phone number or email for service?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

What's funny is, the DO NOT USE sounds like someone is doing database work and set the wrong database live by accident (i.e. a tag that informs the worker which data is being pulled).

If you have an emergency meanwhile, the old Tesla roadside assistance number is (877) 798-3752, or email [email protected] (yes, that's normally on the web site, but in case that's broken too...)


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I finally managed to schedule a service appointment today, but not without spending a lot more frustrating time. The web site, the phone number, everything points only to the app, and my app would not allow me to schedule. Calling my local service centers just dumped me into the national system, in the same loop...and pressing zero or staying silent just results in the system HANGING UP. Absolutely terrible. The online chat, despite being within its restrictive open hours, was greyed out.
I kept experimenting with different options in the phone system until I pretended to be getting eminent delivery, and I was finally connected to a human at my local sales center. I had them hand me to the service department. They finally pulled up my account and said I had an old mobile service call (from years ago, to ship a replacement charger bought in the store) that was blocking everything. Once they removed that, the glitch was fixed.
Deplorable that Tesla removed all but one buggy way to get your vehicle fixed!

He proceeded to book my appointment, and now had to suffer the six things I had put off for years with all my built-up service frustration. All he said is it's common and they've complained up the ranks about the frustrations with the phone tree. Perhaps you shouldn't put a rocket scientist in charge of your service.

In contrast, after finally scheduling my appointment, I then scheduled a Model Y test drive for the same time, and it only took a few clicks on the web site.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I don't know if this is indeed the cause, but a lot of companies this week have virtually shut down their entire service departments due to both the holiday and the increase of Covid infections. While they wouldn't publicize this, it's possible the infection is burning its way through Tesla and they've shut down everything to try and curb it.


----------

